# C++ Compiler for vista Ultimate



## KingTheRuler (May 31, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me from where i can get a C++ compiler for Vista Ultimate. I have TurboC v3.0 but on compiling code in this compiler it's giving NVTDM error. 

Also how can i take snapshots of executed code or output of code so that i can paste them in my project as output screens. 


Thanks ....


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

Dex C++ is one of the best out there, and its free too!!!
Microsoft Visual C++ is what I use, I love it.

And to take  screenshot just go to Accessories >>Snipping Tool and take the screenshot!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

turbo c is so obsolete and not following ansi/iso standards...I think you should go for Dev-C++


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2008)

Visual C++ 2008 Express

The best *Free* C++ IDE for Vista and XP IMHO

_Dev-C++ is an Abandoned Project , Do not go for it !_


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

Dev C++ is not good for large projects, it'll give faulty output.....Microsoft C++ is the best...........


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> Dev C++ is not good for large projects, it'll give faulty output.....Microsoft C++ is the best...........


Yeah, if you are going to write faulty code.


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Nah. The same code works for fine Microsoft C++ , and it has too as as its logically correct but for some reason it wont work in Dev C++, the exact same code!!!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

Well it wasn't correct as per standards, cos you can't assign an array as
a_=0 without initialising i.

For those wondering what this is all about, check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79686
See you just declared i as auto variable. Check the property of auto variable, if it's not initialised then it sets a garbage value. You have given it some value in main, but it's scope is restricted within main(), not available outside of it. So, since your i contains a garbage value, it will set a[garbage_value]=0 which may not be within your array limit.
So, going by C standards, it's not the compiler but you who's wrong. It seems the other compilers are default to 0 if the variable isn't initialised, and that's wrong for auto. Automatic and register if not initialised give garbage values whereas static and external default 0._


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 1, 2008)

I visited Bloodshed Software website...there i found that Dev C++ 5 is in beta version and also in system requirements section, Vista wasn't mentioned there. Only 95/98/NT/2000/Xp were mentioned. Will it work on Vista Ulitmate..???

Snapshot attached....

What to do now ...???


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Well it wasn't correct as per standards, cos you can't assign an array as
> a_=0 without initialising i.
> 
> For those wondering what this is all about, check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79686
> ...


_

???????
I didnt even post any code and you are already analyzing it!!!!_


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> ???????
> I didnt even post any code and you are already analyzing it!!!!


Cos your comment in the same thread proves how much you know *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=747783&postcount=10

So, before you ask me, let me rationalise my statements
This is your quote from that thread


> This segmentation faults had driven me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The the worst thing is that it won't even point where's the problem. Just Segmentation Fault.Nothing else.


Firstly, it's not a compiler's job to point the problem, it's the job of a debugger. If you expect compiler to do it, then you're wrong.


> Even when you just type the ditto prog,thats in the book..this occurs, because of a simple mistake, which could've been pinpointed.


You know there can be mistakes in the text book too. You relied on text book but never tried to find out the cause of the happening.
As they say 'Bad workmen blame their tools'. I am worse off then you people when writing codes but atleast I have semblence of an idea of what I am doing.
Still if you want to know about what was going wrong, post your codes here we can try to help. I know very basic usage of GDB and can help you out with it if you're interested.



KingTheRuler said:


> I visited Bloodshed Software website...there i found that Dev C++ 5 is in beta version and also in system requirements section, Vista wasn't mentioned there. Only 95/98/NT/2000/Xp were mentioned. Will it work on Vista Ulitmate..???
> 
> Snapshot attached....
> 
> What to do now ...???


Don't go for anything that's unmaintained. It's better to go for something that maintained, like VC++ or else see if gcc4 is supported with Relo,prolly Zeeshan should have some idea. GCC is available with mingw for windows *www.mingw.org/download.shtml


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2008)

try using Notepad++ as the editor.
then install MinGW and use its GCC.
hardcore unix style.

but as you are on windows vista ultimate, only genuine *paid* microsoft software can impress you. so *buy* MS Visual Studio 2008 IDE.


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 1, 2008)

I installed Dev C++ and when i compiled my program it gave me so many errors and on the other hand when i am compiling same code in Turboc3 in XP, its compiling without giving any single error/warning.

I'm downloading MS Visual Studio 2008 Express edition from Microsoft.com. I think it's free...???


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 1, 2008)

KingTheRuler said:


> I installed Dev C++ and when i compiled my program it gave me so many errors and on the other hand when i am compiling same code in Turboc3 in XP, its compiling without giving any single error/warning.
> 
> I'm downloading MS Visual Studio 2008 Express edition from Microsoft.com. I think it's free...???



what error you got?i think u installed it w/o mingw !try installing with mingw.even i got errors but its working fine now.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah its free all right. Get it and run your program. You might need to change your program a little bit to compile it, but it'll work all right.


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Firstly, it's not a compiler's job to point the problem, it's the job of a debugger. If you expect compiler to do it, then you're wrong.


So!!! The end result is that it doesn't pinpoint the mistake!! I'm not blaming anyone. It just drives me mad to find out the mistake, thats what I'm saying!![/QUOTE]


mehulved said:


> You know there can be mistakes in the text book too.


Really?? I never knew that!!!



mehulved said:


> See you just declared i as auto variable. Check the property of auto variable, if it's not initialised then it sets a garbage value. You have given it some value in main, but it's scope is restricted within main(), not available outside of it. So, since your i contains a garbage value, it will set a[garbage_value]=0 which may not be within your array limit.
> So, going by C standards, it's not the compiler but you who's wrong. It seems the other compilers are default to 0 if the variable isn't initialised, and that's wrong for auto. Automatic and register if not initialised give garbage values whereas static and external default 0.


And whats this for!!!



mehulved said:


> Still if you want to know about what was going wrong, post your codes here we can try to help.


Its not neccesary as the code is cent percent correct and it's giving correct output in VC++, but not in Dev C++. Thats what I'm telling you!!!


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 1, 2008)

Code::Blocks is too good.. It uses MinGW as compiler by default.. however, you can use almost anything else that you have installed... 

*www.codeblocks.org/

Runs well in Vista

And about the screenshot, are you doing a Graphics project?? Otherwise, PrintScreen should work fine...

Else, run it in VMWare and take screenshots..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> So!!! The end result is that it doesn't pinpoint the mistake!! I'm not blaming anyone. It just drives me mad to find out the mistake, thats what I'm saying!!


Use a debugger and find the mistake, that's a routine part of programming.



eggman said:


> Its not neccesary as the code is cent percent correct and it's giving correct output in VC++, but not in Dev C++. Thats what I'm telling you!!!


Show the code and we'll know, either could be wrong. It could be a programming error on programmer's part as we've seen in the other thread or it could be compiler error. But, it can't be verified till we don't see the code.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.

^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created. 

^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

ZOMG...u are showing the symptom of excessive childhood bashing


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> ^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.
> 
> ^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.
> 
> ^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.



Sure please. I am not talking of understanding the program. As, I said, I don't know how much of programming but let's see what is going wrong.


----------



## eggman (Jun 2, 2008)

^^There's no need cause in Microsoft C++ its giving 100% correct output. And the error in Dec C++ is logical, cause the output isn't correct. But since in VC++ the output is correct , i really dont think our program is wrong. And theres no use of posting the code, its over 100 pages and even I get confused between 50+ function we've created!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> ZOMG...u are showing the symptom of excessive childhood bashing



no,seems more like a really bad nroadband connection..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^There's no need cause in Microsoft C++ its giving 100% error. And the error in Dec C++ is logical, cause the output isn't correct. But since in VC++ the output is correct , i really dont think our program is wrong. And theres no use of posting the code, its over 100 pages and even I get confused between 50+ function we've created!!


Still, post it.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 3, 2008)

and someone mentioned tht dev c++ is a closed project ??!!what does it mean??are developments in the complier complete  or  is the compiler going to scrap.?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 3, 2008)

Not the compiler. gcc is still under active development. It's that the Dev-C++ project has come to a halt. There's a recently release gcc-4.3 beta version for windows under mingw.


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 3, 2008)

Guys MS VC++ 2008 is too good, works gr8....
It did everything i wanted....
Compiled and executed program. .exe file works gr8 and i also took snapshots of screen. ....

Gr8 software MS VC++ 2008 for Vista....8)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 4, 2008)

> ^^ EGGMAN give MEHUL our 50 pages long program and lets see if he understands a single function we hav created.



I'm not mean else I would have said "Ill show you a post button . Lets see if you know how to use it. " Please cut the attitude. Why don't you just upload the so called "50 pages program". If mehulved or someone does understand I'm sure he will be happy to explain it.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 4, 2008)

^^are yaar chill out. 

main to mehul ki tang kinch raha tha


----------



## mehulved (Jun 4, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> ^^are yaar chill out.
> 
> main to mehul ki tang kinch raha tha


if you have such a program do pass it on to me, I want to work a bit on my programming skills.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 4, 2008)

ok i wil ask eggman to do that.


----------

